# Bottles and Flowers



## Lgk (May 22, 2018)

First time posting. Painting again after not painting for awhile. Here is my painting. What do you think?


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome to the community. :smile:

There is something very calming about this painting. I really like it.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

An attractive painting. But you should have composed the still life better. The flasks stand in a row and are similar in height. It is monotonous. You could have put some small thing to the left, to create a diagonal. You could have added an opaque object to contrast with the transparent flasks, perhaps nearer to the viewer, to improve the feeling of space. Composition means everything when it comes to still lifes.


----------



## Julia (Jul 29, 2018)

I really like the fold of the cloth at the edge of the table and how the printed pattern flows at the edge. 
I don't really know what to think about the flower at the edge though: is it a real flower? (in that case where is it laying onto) or is it part of the pattern? (and in that case I think it needs to fold down)
Nice colours and effect overall


----------



## pastelartprints (Sep 5, 2018)

This is just beautiful


----------

